#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-03-07
<AlanBell> anyone tried the accessible install options in Natty yet?
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I think charlie-tca has been testing them
<AlanBell> I am downloading the daily live CD iso at the moment to give it a go
<cprofitt> hey Pendulum 
<Pendulum> hi cprofitt 
<cprofitt> going to try to review the links this week -- sorry for the delay
<Pendulum> cprofitt: no worries
<cprofitt> thanks Pendulum 
<charlie-tca> another win - It looks like we should now have the screen-reader install in the alternate natty images
<charlie-tca> bug 672929
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672929 in accerciser "accerciser segfaults when the mouse rollover the treeview on the left" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672929
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> bug 672699
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672699 in debian-installer "screen-reader does not work " [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672699
<charlie-tca> now if we could use onboard to search for apps in natty... 
<charlie-tca> not sure, but it looks like unity will not allow use of Onboard :-(
<charlie-tca> um, dasher also can not be used to search for apps in unity. 
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: in other words people who can't use a keyboard are screwed currently?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> You can actually run about 8 apps
<Pendulum> does dasher work within the apps and is one of them a terminal?
<charlie-tca> yes, dasher and onboard work once the app starts. Terminal can be raised with Ctrl+Alt+t
<charlie-tca> but no, it is not a default launcher
<Pendulum> so actually can't get to a terminal if you can't type
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> Pendulum: there is a way to find the terminal with the mouse only
<Pendulum> so that might work
<Pendulum> (in fact, should work)
<charlie-tca> You just have to work at it. It is a very non-intuitive system
<Pendulum> as a work around for installing things?
<charlie-tca> you bring up terminal and use apt-get to install?
<Pendulum> yeah, that's what I was thinking of
<Pendulum> not a great option
<charlie-tca> yeah
<hajour> hai all
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-03-09
<hajour> mm bad connections ?
<phillw> Pendulum: could you PM me when you have time please.
<phillw> Pendulum: ping
<cprofitt> hey jono 
<Pendulum> phillw: I'm dealing with some RL stuff, will you be around later?
<phillw> Pendulum: Indeed I will be.
<hajour> hai all
<hajour> for to be clear i don't need a liasion
<hajour> i can talk for myself thank you for the offer but no
<hajour> i not want a other person between
<hajour> <hajour> it makes things slow down and often things are give true wrong
<hajour> what gives misunderstandings and problems
<jledbetter> hajour, Understood :)
<Pendulum> hajour: since I have no idea what anyone wants to talk to me about, know that I'm happy to talk to you too (I'm just not in any shape to do it right at this moment)
<hajour> i know Pendulum  it was mend for info foe everybody
<hajour> for i meant
<hajour> i wonder who have that kind ideas often
<hajour> i have already enough meetings don t need more
<hajour> how shorter the line is.how faster things can be arranged
<hajour> o btw jledbetter  could you help me with to check 1 of this days from something i need to write for the next ubt meeting?
<hajour> or it is good english
<jledbetter> hajour, Of course. I was wondering if this was related to last night's meeting or not. I'd be happy to help.
<hajour> i have note s what need to be make better in ubt
<hajour> for to be able to help people better
<jledbetter> hajour, Sounds great. 
<hajour> i will explain later i have to eat in about 10 minutes
<hajour> o btw do they already know who become the 2 new council members?
<jledbetter> hajour, No worries. I have a meeting soon anyway :) Can always email it to me.
<jledbetter> hajour, Nope. Voting just opened. There are 5 up for it and one is me.
<hajour> i not sure i have your email jledbetter 
<jledbetter> Inc then :)
<hajour> have you got a link jledbetter ? if i may vote
<jledbetter> hajour, I got an email with a link generated just for me so I assumed everyone in the team did. Hm.
<hajour> what means inc?
<hajour> i will go check after diner then 
<jledbetter> Sorry about that. inc means "incoming." I just gave it to you via PM
<hajour> a ok thank you jledbetter 
<jledbetter> Very welcome hajour 
<hajour> o and Pendulum  i hope you will feel some better soon
<AlanBell> jledbetter: is there a list of the candidates?
<jledbetter> AlanBell, I only know of the list on the url where I vote and that's unique so I can't pass it around. Not sure why it's not in the email sent to everyone. Let me check the list again.
<AlanBell> I am not on the UBT mailing list
<AlanBell> if it is civs you should have a link to the results page which is not personal I think
<AlanBell> id=E_6753d86bd0b619e3
<AlanBell> that part, without the key is the poll ID
<cprofitt> hey AlanBell 
<AlanBell> hi cprofitt 
<jledbetter> Ah, didn't know. Great :)
<jledbetter> Nope, it wants both. 
<jledbetter> It was: hggdh, silverfox, darkwingduck, pablo, me
<AlanBell> I think results.pl is fine without the key, but vote.pl needs both
<AlanBell> however that is the info I was after
<AlanBell> testimonials could do with some padding out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jledbetter
<jledbetter> AlanBell, Results page says "This poll (Ubuntu Beginners Team Council Election 2011) has not yet been ended by its supervisor, Nathan Handler (nhandler) (nhandler@ubuntu.com). The poll has been announced to end Wed Mar 23 23:59:59 UTC 2011." so that wouldn't work for seeing people either.
<jledbetter> AlanBell, I know. I'm horrible about asking for them and only just added that a bit ago.
<AlanBell> ah, ok
<AlanBell> it is a good bit to add :)
<AlanBell> have you announced to your loco team that you are standing and would appreciate testimonials?
<jledbetter> Nope. Good idea again :) 
<phillw> Pendulum: are you about, as this tired little drone needs to get some sleep :D
<Pendulum> phillw: yep
<phillw> jono: could you have a read of http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin
<phillw> Pendulum: would you PM me please
<jono> phillw, eh?
<phillw> jono your cloak is not being applied!
<jono> phillw, weird, I am registered with nickserv
<jono> is it a big deal/
<phillw> jono: not to me, but it gives your IP address away!
<jono> phillw, I am not that bothered about that :-)
<jono> one sec
<jono> phillw, weird I am reg with nickserv, it should work
<hajour> jono if they know your ip adress then its easier to hack you
<AlanBell> I tried booting natty with the accessible option today
<AlanBell> not a resounding success
<AlanBell> you press space shortly after boot (no audio prompt or feedback)
<TheMuso> AlanBell: Whats up with it?
<AlanBell> then return for English, F5 for accessibility menu, down, down, down to choose screen reader, enter, enter to start running the live CD
<AlanBell> then you get the drums and it says "Welcome to Orca. Current desktop environment is Unity. Orca Screen Reader slash Magnifier Frame. Preferences Button"
<AlanBell> for a start, it isn't running Unity - I have no 3d drivers in the VM yet so it fell back to classic
<TheMuso> Whoops, I need to address that a little better then. :)
<AlanBell> it is just a crazy silent sequence to get it running
<AlanBell> and it isn't helpful when it starts
<TheMuso> AlanBell: Right, I have some ideas as to how that can be improved somewhat, but they will have to wait till the O cycle to do them.
<TheMuso> How is it not helpful when it starts?
<AlanBell> first thing I want it to say is "Welcome to *Ubuntu*"
<TheMuso> That can be changed, but will break translations.
<TheMuso> Not sure if its wise this late.
<AlanBell> then "this is the Orca Screen reader, would you like to know how to use me?"
<AlanBell> or something like that
<TheMuso> AlanBell: Again, agreed. I wish I knew this earlier.
<TheMuso> I could have had more time and allowance to fix such issues.
<TheMuso> AlanBell: Plesae file a bug against Orca detailing your suggestinos.
<TheMuso> gnome-orca even
<AlanBell> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2010/08/13/going-headless/
<AlanBell> I will file a bug
<AlanBell> or two
<TheMuso> AlanBell: Thanks.
<hajour> TheMuso,  have they solve the bug already?
<TheMuso> hajour: WHich one?
<hajour> from orca 
<TheMuso> Which one?
<hajour> you install it
<hajour> then put it on
<hajour> we lost by the hack all info
<hajour> thats why i describe it
<TheMuso> I still don't understand.
<hajour> after a few seconds your pc shut down
<hajour> you get orca from your pc
<AlanBell> do you have a bug number hajour?
<hajour> but the pc stays over sand over shutting down
<hajour> not anymore hack remember
<hajour> much damage by undifineds pc
<hajour> it was direct to gnome
<hajour> where we have report the bug to
<AlanBell> who reported it?
<hajour> UndiFineD, 
<hajour> i hope it is resolved you see i need a speech program
<hajour> i not remember good what i read
<hajour> but what i hear i remember
<hajour> is that understandable?
<hajour> AlanBell, ^
<hajour> i mean have i explained it good?
<AlanBell> I am unable to find any bugs on the gnome bugzilla containing an email address containing UndiFineD or dejong
<hajour> TheMuso,  i not new you was informed of that,that's why i said it
<hajour> because its probably his old email
<hajour> and that email is destroyed
<AlanBell> all I want to do is search for the bug
<hajour> UndiFineD,  knows it his old email
<AlanBell> is there anything you recall about the bug which might assist in searching for it?
<hajour> its so bad we lost a lot by that hack
<hajour> i have asked UndiFineD 
<hajour> he is typing
<UndiFineD> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=637621
<ubot2> Gnome bug 637621 in speech "Orca crashes, logs me out" [Major,Resolved: invalid]
<UndiFineD> but now that i have a different machine, and 2 reinstalls later, I cannot retreive any useful info anymore
<AlanBell> ok, so that bug isn't an orca bug
<AlanBell> and is a configuration issue on whatever machine it is
<hajour> it was am pc
<AlanBell> Launchpad is there so that bugs can be reproduced and improved before being pushed upstream
<hajour> -m
<hajour> UndiFineD,  and by my eeepc to/notebook
<AlanBell> bug 732315
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732315 in gnome-orca "Orca fails to pick up on fall back to 2d desktop from Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732315
<UndiFineD> not the same, we dont use unity (yet), no mention of odd behaviour like being logged out
<AlanBell> bug 732318
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732318 in gnome-orca "Session starts with "Welcome to Orca" rather than "Welcome to Ubuntu"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732318
<AlanBell> UndiFineD: I just filed that, your one would be solved with a clean install I expect
<phillw> AlanBell: would you be so kind as to drop meetingology into ##sii-general (PM me if you want to what and why SII is).
<AlanBell> it isn't a bug
<UndiFineD> oh ok :)
<UndiFineD> got you there AlanBell , I misunderstood
<UndiFineD> the Welcome to Orca, isnt that a translation bug ? I think  I translated that to Orca in nl_NL too
<AlanBell> no, it is going to be a controversial Ubuntu vs Gnome policy kind of bug I should think
<AlanBell> and the tutorial thing would be a new feature really
<AlanBell> bug 732320
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732320 in ubiquity "no audio clues on how to get into the accessible install with screen reader" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732320
<hajour> well AlanBell  will you let me know if the important bugs are  resolved from orca? and i hope the voice is more improved
<hajour> when i mean
<hajour> i go try to sleep good night
<AlanBell> the voice won't be improved in any orca bugs because that is not part of orca
<hajour> where is the voice from then
<hajour> AlanBell, 
<AlanBell> espeak I think
<hajour> mmm ok
<AlanBell> but orca uses speech-dispatcher and by default speech dispatcher uses espeak
<hajour> i wil talk to rainct then
<AlanBell> which sounds pretty nasty, but is small and fits on the CD
<hajour> tomorrow i go put a mail to speechcontrol team in evening
<AlanBell> if you want orca with a nice voice then that needs a speech dispatcher plugin to be written that sends the text that orca wants to say over to openMary or something else
<AlanBell> and no, openMary won't ever end up on the CD
<hajour> i thought it was already made?
<TheMuso> AlanBell: Espeak certainly isn't the best sounding synth around, but it is hella efficient at high speeds, something jstu about all human sounding synths can't manage.
<AlanBell> yes, I understand that
<AlanBell> how fast can you listen?
<TheMuso> The well known IBM ViaVoice/Eloquence is based on similar technology to espeak, which is why its so damn popular.
<TheMuso> Well I currently have espeak with speech-dispatcher crankced up to full. Not sure how many words per minute that is,.
<TheMuso> gah typing.
<TheMuso> AlanBell: And thanks for those bug refs, I will take a look at them now and process them accordingly.
<hajour> http://bloc.eurion.net/archives/2010/espeak-gui-0-2/comment-page-1/
<hajour> thats the last i had get
<hajour> AlanBell,  TheMuso ^
<AlanBell> I don't understand hajour, what are we supposed to be looking at?
<hajour> i dont know thats my question
<hajour> i said i needed a light weight plugin
<hajour> and get this link
<hajour> so ....
<hajour> what is the meaning from that
<hajour> and how can that help me
<hajour> there by it have such small fonts i cant read that
<hajour> maybe weird questions
<hajour> i don't know
<AlanBell> I don't know either, it does not seem to relate to wanting a speech dispatcher interface to a different text to voice engine
<hajour> well they had suggest espeak i told it was to heavy for my eeepc
<AlanBell> espeak is very light
<hajour> then they said there was a light waith plugin
<AlanBell> I still think you need to get yourself a more suitable computer
<hajour> espeak takes all on from gnome
<hajour> what i not need 
<hajour> and that makes it to heavy
<AlanBell> espeak has gnome dependencies??
<hajour> yes
<AlanBell> espeak-gui perhaps
<hajour> we had searched what was the problem you see
<hajour> and discovered that if you instal espeak
<hajour> espeak automatic download all from gnome
<hajour> you cant stop it
<AlanBell> I am surprised
<hajour> result is you memory is full and then eeepc not working anyore result reinstall all
<AlanBell> however, gnome is the default desktop
<hajour> but you need not all from gnome
<AlanBell> I will try it on a minimal or server install tomorrow
<hajour> resolve the automatic download and then will espeak be useble for light weight pc s
<AlanBell> what desktop are you using?
<AlanBell> desktop environment, like KDE or something?
<hajour> eeepc 901
<hajour> lubuntu
<AlanBell> hmm, lxde
<AlanBell> I think we have an eeepc 901 somewhere
<AlanBell> runs gnome just fine
<hajour> KDE and ubuntu where to heavy
<hajour> 1gb menory
<hajour> memory
<hajour> 16 gb harddisk
<hajour> AlanBell, ⁶
<hajour> ^
<AlanBell> actually it isn't a 901 we have, it is an asus 1008HA
<AlanBell> however 1gb memory is plenty for gnome, and 16GB disk is fine
<hajour> i need also memory for files
<hajour> lubuntu works good
<hajour> but it cant handle if all from gnome comes in
<AlanBell> yeah, feel free to use lubuntu if you prefer that
<hajour> i not have a choice AlanBell 
<hajour> with ubuntu i get many times screen freeze
<AlanBell> however we are targetting the main audience on Ubuntu with Gnome
<hajour> yes i know
<AlanBell> night all o/
<hajour> o btw AlanBell  i go put in some to next ubuntu meeting about improve upstream guiding from ubt
<hajour> night AlanBell 
<hajour> i go sleep also
<hajour> good night all or anway i go try
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-03-10
<hajour> http://espeak.sourceforge.net/
<hajour> AlanBell, ^ i not know but maybe you have something about this
<hajour> night
<CensoredBiscuit> g'day mate
<Pendulum> hiya CensoredBiscuit 
<CensoredBiscuit> I guess its time to get to work?
<CensoredBiscuit> Pendulum: ping?
<CensoredBiscuit> Welcome back jono
<jono> hey CensoredBiscuit
<nigelb> CensoredBiscuit: she's probably alseep by now
<CensoredBiscuit> I figured this much ahh It wasnt important anyhow 
<CensoredBiscuit> I should probably asleep CensoredBiscuit is becoming TiredBiscuit
<CensoredBiscuit> Thank you though nigelb\
<nigelb> heh :)
<phillw> hiyas Pendulum 
<MichealH> Hi Pendulum :)
<Pendulum> hi phillw MichealH 
<phillw> Pendulum: meet the 2nd admin padawan - he is here to your and the team's bidding
<MichealH> :)
<phillw> Pendulum: he actually 'belongs' to duanedesign but is doing admin stuff with me, and doing a really god job of it.
<phillw> *god*
<MichealH> Pendulum, Prolly like phillw, If you ever need me, ping me or PM me, I do not bite!
<phillw> *good*
<phillw> Pendulum: he is also dev leader for inferno, so not only is he excellent at IRC / wiki  he's also a good programmer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MichealH (oops, sorry padawan overload, he is one of mine!)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-03-11
<CensoredBiscuit> Hello 
<Pendulum> hiya CensoredBiscuit 
<Pendulum> CensoredBiscuit: may I PM you?
<CensoredBiscuit> Hello Pendulum
<CensoredBiscuit> I was about to ask the same, feel free, anytime :)
<UndiFineD> o/
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-03-12
<phillw_> charlie-tca: if you are about, could you please PM me?
<Artir> !gender
<ubot2> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Artir> rlolz
<Artir> ;)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-03-13
<AlanBell> http://people.debian.org/~sthibault/espeakup/  <- want!
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-03-05
<API> TheMuso, you here?
<TheMuso> API: I am around now.
<API> TheMuso, well, now I'm the one with not too much time ;)
<API> anyway, just in case it is quick
<API> joanie mentioned some stuff related with the "Hud"
<API> afaik, this is something new on unity
<TheMuso> Thats right it is.
<API> joanie also mentioned something about you mentioned that if atk support would be implemented directly on nux, that should be accessible
<API> so
<API> it is this hud thing a program different to unity?
<TheMuso> Yes I know this was talked about at the beginniing of unity a11y enablement, and there was a reason which I can't remember.
<API> or it is part of unity itself?
<TheMuso> API: No its not.
<TheMuso> its part of unity
<API> well, in that case it doesn't matter if it was implemented on nux or unity
<API> atk support on unity is based on nux type system
<TheMuso> yeah I am aware of that
<API> at least the part that get the specific accessible object from the specific nux object
<API> in that sense
<API> unity atk support include objects based directly on nux objects
<API> so it would not be any difference to have it directly on nux
<API> anyway, if that hud is new
<API> and it is a new window
<TheMuso> Yes I am aware of this. My initial gripe was that if we had wrapped nux directly in the first place, we wouldn't have to have to write new code for every additional piece of Unity widget based ui.
<API> well, as I said it would not be any difference
<API> any new Unity widget will have an accessible object
<API> anyway, and based on experience and not in looking at the coding
<TheMuso> but there was a reason why dx didn't want that, but I can't remember why.
<API> my first guess is that a new container was implemented
<TheMuso> right
<API> and the get_child is not implemented
<TheMuso> right
<API> TheMuso, well at that time
<API> they wanted to have the minimum impact on nux
<TheMuso> Thats right.
<API> asking for new signals or methods were right
<API> but they wanted to have all the atk code in just one place
<API> as nux is only used by unity (AFAIK)
<API> this is ok, and in the end, doesn't matter
<API> the only thing I didn't like too much is not having the option to add an "add_accessible" on nux
<API> as right now is using a hash table
<API> but apart from that ...
<TheMuso> Yep.
<API> anyway, I still have pending add some unit tests
<API> if I'm able to finish this gnome shell patches I will try to look to that unit tests, and also a quick peek
<API> to check if that hud thing is just that container thing, or something bigger
<TheMuso> API: Ok take your time.
<TheMuso> I think Unity 2D will be the preferred option for the LTS anyway.
<API> TheMuso, ok
<API> hmm
<API> preferred option in general or for accessibility?
<TheMuso> For accessibility.
<API> TheMuso, ok
<API> well, and having said so
<API> I need to go
<API> thanks for the ping
<API> see you
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-03-06
<Fudge> any idea of precise state of menus being read out with orca, i can hear the shortcut keys only
<AlanBell> Fudge: me too :(
<AlanBell> I want to do some screencasts and audio recordings, but there is no point until menus and dash work again
<Fudge> AlanBell  its been broken for a while now, any ideas on who is working on it and any progress?
<Fudge> I use precise as my daily OS, I can put up with not being able to use menus but it is a 
<Fudge> pain
<AlanBell> tedg did some work recently on the menu item hints to stop them all being checkboxes, I think TheMuso was doing something on the menus too
<Fudge> th menus still read tick items to me
<AlanBell> ah, maybe that hasn't landed yet, I was using it from a PPA
 * AlanBell goes to poke tedg
<Fudge> ah, a ppa, hit me
<Fudge> my apt-cache is nearly 2gig
<jalcine> AlanBell: do you know of any tips/tools that would be useful for developers to ensure a11y?
<jalcine> Aside from verbose whatsThis and what-have-you's.
<AlanBell> Fudge: ppa is https://launchpad.net/~ted/+archive/bugfix
<AlanBell> Fudge: that is the one that fixes all the global menus being checkboxes. They still don't read out the menu item labels.
<AlanBell> jalcine_: there are various people thinking about writing such a document
<AlanBell> in short, the things that cause problems are using non-standard widgets that look visibly like real widgets
<jalcine_> Hm, like calender widgets?
<AlanBell> so the semantic content is completely at odds with what they look like
<AlanBell> yeah, could be. So if someone makes a calendar widget by applying a bunch of styles to 5 <ul> html objects (one per week with days in them)
<AlanBell> then it might look like one control, but a screen reader would find 5 separate lists of days
<jalcine> Regarding your example of the screenreader's incapability to read those elements, AlanBell.
<AlanBell> yup
<jalcine> There's this feature in Qt that I know of that allows you to render your own specific accessibility bridge for custom UI widgets. 
<jalcine> QAccessibleBridge.
<jalcine> Not sure if GTK has something similar, but KDE's used it afaik in a lot of their custom widgets.
<AlanBell> sure
<AlanBell> it is quite possible to make things accessible in gtk
<TheMuso> Yeah, Atk with GTK has Atk object factories.
<TheMuso> Although afaik I think its a little broken right now.
<TheMuso> ...like a lot of GTK a11y... *sigh*
<jalcine> That'd be a good GSoC project to nab support with.
<TheMuso> If I didn't have to write C++, I'd be behind QT 100%
<jalcine> :) tradeoffs and opportunity costs, all part of life.
<TheMuso> Yep.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-03-07
<JackyAlcine_> This year's focus for KDE tech in GSoc and the Summer of KDE is on a11y.
<Fudge> AlanBell  so maybe not worth installing that ppa then?
<AlanBell> not really
<Fudge> ok AlanBell  here is something, context menus on right click read out, so i wonder why the other ones dont
<Fudge> wouldnt the accessibility stuff be the same?
<AlanBell> probably not, the global menu is not really a real menu
<Fudge> well thats poxy
<Fudge> seems to make things more difficult then
<AlanBell> yeah, it is a bit of a mess with eyes if that is any consolation
<Fudge> ho hum I say AlanBell 
<Fudge> menus have been broken for quite a while now, still seem to cope though
<Fudge> heard 3d is a mess a11y though
<Fudge> might install xfce-desktop see how i goes
<DomasoFan> hi guys.
<jalcine> 'ello DomasoFan
<DomasoFan> wonder if ubuntu 12.04 gets fully accessible until the release date. has someone tried xubuntu or lubuntu?
<jalcine> They're working diligently on it. I use Kubuntu primarily, however.
<DomasoFan> how does KDE with accessibility?
<jalcine> Not the best, imho.
<jalcine> Jovie, the speech synthesis service, isn't up to par.
<DomasoFan> ah ok. so to start it i hit alt+f2 in a kubuntu session and enter jovie and hit enter and it should come up. might try that in a preinstalled VM
<DomasoFan> ah jovie is just a tts app. ok. not a screenreader then it seems.
<DomasoFan> anyone knows if its possible to use xubuntu or lubuntu with orca?
<maco> DomasoFan: they both use gtk apps right? so the applications at the very least should work
<maco> xfce's whole interface is gtk, so it should work too
<DomasoFan> hmm. might try something tomorrow then. heard there has to be some modifications but don't know anymore. might investigate first.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-03-08
<AlanBell> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1g4K_nZ5zzQKrKExENU0OvfKja0L4UCBgLpFBsemoQF8/edit
<AlanBell> I put together a unity smoketest document
<AlanBell> it is being circulated in canonical, hopefully to the right people (I am fairly confident that it is)
<Fudge> nice
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-03-10
<webczat> hello, how is ubuntu accessibility for 12.04? for example lightdm
 * AlanBell sees reports of somewhat working global menus
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-03-11
<shnatsel> hello!
<shnatsel> I'm a developer of elementary OS. We're making a huge cleanup in the package selection, and we're unsure what to do with "onboard" package
<shnatsel> it's an on-screen keyboard, I wonder what are the use cases for it from accessibility point of view
<shnatsel> and how difficult is it to replace it with some other keyboard - are there many uncommon paths of its invocation, how much integration it needs, etc
#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-03-06
<jdsollom> Question for the assembly:  Is there an icon that I can have displayed to enable/disable Hover Click (aka Dwell Click)?  I have seen such a icon in the past, but I don't know how to enable it in 12.04, which I recently upgraded to.
<jdsollom> Question for the assembly:  Is there an icon that I can have displayed to enable/disable Hover Click (aka Dwell Click)?  I have seen such a icon in the past, but I don't know how to enable it in 12.04, which I recently upgraded to.  (Repeated for new entrants)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-03-07
<AlanBell> jdsollom: that is mostly a feature of onboard the on screen keyboard now
#ubuntu-accessibility 2014-03-07
<Fudge> I recently saw some videos on youtube made by Allenbell, they were good
